# Poljot Help



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone can help me out with some information about a Poljot watch which my father used to own. I've been reading this forum and checked out the USSR watches website and found some images of watches which match mine. However they are 16j and 17j pieces, Poljot watches.

My watch is 15j, does this mean it is older, or a lower level model? Any information on age and model name would be much appreciated. This is my fathers watch

Thanks in advance.

Ruth


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Ruth and welcome to









I think you might be right about the your father's watch being a 15j because it's an older model. You usually find 17j movements in Poljots from the 80s.

Poljot did have a 15j movement and you can find lots of Soviet watches from the 60s and 70s with 15j.

Yuri Gagarin's Poljot Sturmanskie was a 15j and he wore it in 61 on his "first man in space" mission. This particular watch was available to the Air-Force since the 50s:










Hope this helps, even though it's not the definite answer you were looking for.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Hi Ruth and welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Kutusov

Thanks for your reply.

My dad's watch is very similar to the 'foreign' exports from the USSR site but there is no 'foreign' stamp on the back. Just the 'all steel' and 'waterproof' mark. Would I be able to date the watch from the stamps on the movement?

My father was in the RAF in 52-54 on National Service which is where I think he would have become interested in this watch but I'd like to find out if it is from around this time or later.

I've had the crystal replaced, and I'm waiting on a 'bund' style band to replace the original.

Thanks again for your help.

Ruth


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It is a export model as yours has "Made in USSR" instead of "Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² CCCP". Apart from that, it is very difficult to precisely date a Soviet watch. They mass produced their watches with whatever parts there were available at the factory, and those factories would produce several models and brands side by side. So it really doesn't work like a Swiss watch where you can date it based on very specific details or serial numbers. Typically, the movement should have just two stamps... the movement number and "SU" (Soviet Union). I can't help beyond that as I don't know enough but from what I know I doubt you can precisely date your watch.

I found a PDF with the history of Poljot that comes from WUS forum but google just gives me the direct download link, so I can't give credit to whoever wrote that. Anyway, I've uploaded it for you in my Megaupload so here's the link: Poljot History I think you'll understand better from that why Russian watches don't work the way a Rolex or a Seiko do when it comes to pinpointing a production date with serial numbers or details.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Kutusov, I'll have a read of that.

Ruth


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Ruth said:


> Hi Kutusov
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


The Poljot all-steel export watches were made in the early 1960s. Later than the domestic market Poljot 2414 (first use of the name 'Poljot'), but earlier than the general use of 'Poljot' as a corporate brand for all 1st Moscow Watch Factory products. That narrows it down to roughly 1961-63. My all-steel export has the 'Foreign' stamp and features the 'Sportivnie' movement, which ceased production in about 1961 I think.

You've probably already figured out that Poljot watches exported in this distinctive style of case could have a variety of movements. The caseback differs in depth depending on whether it is the thinner 2408 'Kirovskie' or 2409 'Stolichnie', or the thicker 'Sportivnie', Pobeda (probably yours) or automatic 2415 'Rodina'.

These watches were exported to various countries, including within the Eastern Bloc, so the lack of a 'Foreign' stamp might mean that yours entered Britain slightly later, or was originally sold on another market. I don't have any precise information of when the use of the 'Foreign' stamp ended.

Here's mine:


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Chascomm

Thanks for your post.

My father lived in the north of Scotland and I've been puzzled as to where he got this watch from. In the mid-70s there were Eastern Bloc fishing boats working off the port of Ullapool off the North West of Scotland (during the cold war). These 'klondykers' didn't have Sterling to buy things with so would sell goods. I wonder if this is where it came from. There were also a number of Polish families living locally since the second world war.

The case is indeed thick and when I was initially scouting for information I wondered if my father's watch was a 'Sportivnie'. I'll check out Pobeda. As the case back has slots I assume that I'd need a special case-opener tool to take a look at the movement? I'm loathe to do this myself. I trained as a sculptor and have a great respect for precision work. Don't want to cause any damage to the watch.

So far it's been keeping time beautifully and requires a wind daily. Is that similar to yours? The daily winding?

I'll post a photo when the new Bund strap comes through.

Thanks again 

Ruth


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Ruth,

Have you looked at Mark Gordon's site LINK. You could try three searches here under 15 jewel - 17 jewel - poljot. I could be your fathers watch was a limited production run of a combination of spare dials, cases & movements. Are you aware that many Poljot watches (and indeed other Soviet watches) were sold in the UK re-badged as Sekonda.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Worzel

I e-mailed Mark initially when I was looking for info on the watch. I was trying to get the crystal replaced and had some not so good advice from the initial watchmaker I went to see. So Mark set me straight. He thought it was from the late 70s or 80s but without seeing the movement, he said it was difficult to say. I think my father had it before this period though.

I'd read a bit about the Sekonda-Poljot link but was unaware that different faces and movements may be used. If that's the case, how do you identify the model? Does it go by outward face/case or by the movement? Or is that not really the way to think about it?

Thanks for your post.

Ruth 

PS you have a great website!


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Ruth,

I don't know the answer to your question, it's one of the joys of Soviet watches, many brands, styles and factories.

Beware! it is addictive and before you know it you will be looking at another one... then another... then another. In my opinion the design of some Soviet watches are fantastic and whats more they can be purchased at reasonable prices.

Try a search for USSR watches or Soviet watches in that well known on-line auction site, you may see a Poljot or Probeda or Sekonda like yours.

Next step is to have the back off and photo the movement. Having 'a great respect for precision work' makes you an ideal candidate for removing the back, which is as far as I go internally. I took it to a local jeweler and ask him to show me how to do it. The tool is easy to buy and not expensive. Another nice thing to learn is cleaning and polishing, especially removing scratches from crystal. Specialist polishing materials are easy to source.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My understanding is that prior to '66, Russian watches were imported under seperate makers names.

With the establishment of the Sekonda company in this year, (nearly) all were badged as Sekonda, so as to present Russian watches to the UK as the product of an apparent single source, without all that confusing Cyrillic marking...

So you may find the same watches, made a couple of years apart, with either, for example, Poljot or Sekonda on the dial.

I have 2209 movement Poljot Deluxes with both makers names.

Similarly, Sekonda movements may display the Poljot mark.

I'd say early 60's, as the 15 jewel movement was a little long in the tooth by then and 17 jewel becoming more common.

Whip the back off and let's see the innards! Some movements are date coded.

Just my HO.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Chris

Thanks for that. I'll need to get a case-opener wrench or take it to a jeweller who might be kind enough to open it up. I am intrigued though. All of the information is fascinating. How do people on this forum know this stuff?? It's great.

So far feedback suggests early 60s which would tie in with what I remember my dad telling me.

Ruth


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

My link

My refurbished Poljot. New crystal, new bundt strap.

R


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

that came up good, but as mentioned look out these russians they are addictive.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

bsa said:


> that came up good, but as mentioned look out these russians they are addictive.


Thanks bsa

This Poljot has a special place in my heart, Dad died in February this year and I fixed it up and wear it everyday because of him.

R


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Its nice to have something close. Watches always feel very personal, enjoy both the watch and the closeness to your father.

Mark


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

bsa said:


> Its nice to have something close. Watches always feel very personal, enjoy both the watch and the closeness to your father.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Ruth said:


> My link
> 
> My refurbished Poljot. New crystal, new bundt strap.
> 
> R


Ruth,

Your watch has come up great. The Poljot, like many other Soviet watches, are very robust so

there's a good chance you'll be able to pass it on to the next generation. Well done.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 8, 2011)

Worzel said:


> Ruth said:
> 
> 
> > My link
> ...


Thanks Worzel, it keeps perfect time. This was my Dad's 'work' watch, he was a carpenter, so it's seen it's share of knocks and bruises. Pretty indestructible. I always liked it more than his dress watches and have loved finding out all about Poljot.


----------

